
How to Design for the Modern Web - crecken
https://medium.com/s/silicon-satire/how-to-design-for-the-modern-web-52eaa926bae2
======
smush
Satire like this is nice to see. It does seem like 'modern' designs like
Reddit are repeating the obnoxious user-hostile behavior that older companies
were ignorant enough to think they could get away with in the web 1.0-early
2.0 era.

Bullying your users with dark patterns must be effective, even if it is
distasteful to me.

